# Full HD TV for INR 70k !!!



## ssj4karan (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

Pls suggest based on my requirements.

1. Budget of max inr 70k.
2. Full Hd (1920x1080p).
3. No 3D required.
4. No smart features required.
5. Bigger the size, better. (Inches)
6. Mainly uses - HD Movies and ps3 gaming.

Thanks...


----------



## Vincee777 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have shortlisted 3 tvs which i prefer are good ones:-

1. Panasonic TH-L50EM5D
     1080P
     50 Inch LED tv

2. Sony Bravia KDL-40EX650
    1080P
    40 in LED tv

3. Panasonic P50XT50D
     720p-768p
     50in Plasma tv

Now its up to you....

Each tv has its own pros and cons.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 6, 2013)

how big is your room?
what will be the viewing distance and viewing angle?


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion.

How are these models?

Samsung 46EH5000 LED
 LG 47LS5700 LED

My room size is a normal master bedroom size.
Viewing angles, not much. Usually dead centre to the tv.
Also only looking for LED TV's.


----------



## Sam22 (Apr 6, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> How are these models?
> 
> ...



Well, both the models you have listed down are good one.. LG Ls5700 is a smart tv where as samsung one is just a normal HDTV. The viewing angle would be better in lg as it uses the IPS panel


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 6, 2013)

Well i just realized that i need a min of 3 hdmi ports.

Out of the 2 tv's i posted, the samsung one just has 2 ports and the lg one is way out of my budget (flipkart has it listed at a big discount but its also out of stock)

The current tv that is holding my attention is  Sony Bravia 40NX650 (monolithic design).

A few more questions:

1. How is samsung ua40eh5330r?
2. How is panasonic th-l42e5d?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2013)

Sony 40NX650 is quite good but I hope you are aware that NTFS format HDD don't work in Sony TVs, only FAT32 format HDD will work in it and mkv format is not supported in it.If you are comfortable with these drawbacks then it is really a good option.
Otherwise consider Samsung 40ES5600 or 46ES5600 which ever falls in your budget, very good options and highly recommended.

But I think in a bedroom 40" would be more than enough and a 46" tv is not required at all.


----------



## Minion (Apr 8, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Pls suggest based on my requirements.
> 
> ...



You can opt for 
Samsung UA40F6400AR
UA40F6400AR - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 9, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Sony 40NX650 is quite good but I hope you are aware that NTFS format HDD don't work in Sony TVs, only FAT32 format HDD will work in it and mkv format is not supported in it.If you are comfortable with these drawbacks then it is really a good option.
> Otherwise consider Samsung 40ES5600 or 46ES5600 which ever falls in your budget, very good options and highly recommended.
> 
> 
> But I think in a bedroom 40" would be more than enough and a 46" tv is not required at all.




I do not think that should be an issue as i plan on connecting on lappy to my tv for all my entertainment needs 



Minion said:


> You can opt for
> Samsung UA40F6400AR
> UA40F6400AR - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India



Thanks for the suggestion but not interested in a 3d tv.


----------



## Minion (Apr 9, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but not interested in a 3d tv.




Why don't you take a look at Philips 42PFL7977/V7 though it having 3D, 
PQ is awesome If you are  getting 3D as a bonus feature then why not.


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 10, 2013)

Minion said:


> Why don't you take a look at Philips 42PFL7977/V7 though it having 3D,
> PQ is awesome If you are  getting 3D as a bonus feature then why not.



The choice is really good but it has only 2 hdmi ports.
So out of the question.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wait for this. Will launch this month end

*i.imgur.com/169rWMe.jpg

*sp.sony-europe.com/da/2102/885fdd80bf843cd25319d7cfab5c7d74.jpeg

KDL-42W674A : W670 Series : BRAVIA


It's better than NX650

200HZ MotionFlow
X-Reality PRO
MKV playback via USB
Bass reflex speaker


----------



## Minion (Apr 10, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> The choice is really good but it has only 2 hdmi ports.
> So out of the question.



Then Samsung UA40F6400AR is your best bet. It has lots of ports.Since its a new model you need to audition it.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2013)

Minion said:


> Then Samsung UA40F6400AR is your best bet. It has lots of ports.Since its a new model you need to audition it.


Totally agree with that.

The upcoming Sony TV mentioned by *randomuser* above looks quite good.


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Wait for this. Will launch this month end
> 
> *i.imgur.com/169rWMe.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks really nice but am unable to find any info on it. What is the expected price?
Am planning on buying my tv in june.



Minion said:


> Then Samsung UA40F6400AR is your best bet. It has lots of ports.Since its a new model you need to audition it.



Its a nice model. Slightly over my budget cause it is 3d. Which is the best non 3d samsung led?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 12, 2013)

W670 42 inch will be around 65k


----------



## Minion (Apr 12, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Its a nice model. Slightly over my budget cause it is 3d. Which is the best non 3d samsung led?



There is no worthy models from Samsung without 3D.within your budget without 3D Sony EX650 is your best bet then.


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> W670 42 inch will be around 65k



Interestingly this model is not found in sony's official site. From what i see, this has just 2 hdmi ports. So that will not work for me.



Minion said:


> There is no worthy models from Samsung without 3D.within your budget without 3D Sony EX650 is your best bet then.



Is there any major differences between the ex650 and nx650 except for the monolithic design?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 13, 2013)

^

Not much, NX650 has OptiContrast panel whereas EX650 doesn't. So on angle NX650 is lil better but off angle viewing is better in EX650.


----------



## nicenut (Apr 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Wait for this. Will launch this month end
> 
> *i.imgur.com/169rWMe.jpg
> 
> ...






Hi When is this TV expected in showrooms?? I am in search of a 46 inch LED. Not looking out for a 3D TV. I liked Sony EX650 & LG LS5700.How much would be the expected price of 46W370A??


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Not much, NX650 has OptiContrast panel whereas EX650 doesn't. So on angle NX650 is lil better but off angle viewing is better in EX650.



Are the video refresh rates same on both the models?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes same


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2013)

Didn't you liked Samsung ES5600?


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes same



Well checked out both the models in the showroom today and i found the color levels, sharpness better in the nx650 as compared to the ex650.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, as I mentioned NX has opticontrast panel and is better on angle but off angle viewing is worse than EX650


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 14, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Didn't you liked Samsung ES5600?



Hmm..seems interesting. How is samsung 40f5500 in comparison?

Also which is better?

Sony's x-reality engine or Samsung's HyperReal engine?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't comment much on the latest Samsung models as I haven't auditioned any of them till yet.
And about Sony's x-reality engine or Samsung's HyperReal, actually both has some pros and cons, if one is good in one aspect then the other is good in some other aspect.
Sony NX650 is really a very good piece but I find it costly and as the cons which I have mentioned above doesn't bother as you said you will be connecting your laptop to it, so you can go ahead with it.
Or the best would be let Samsung new range become widely available, and then compare it with the Sony ones and then decide, if I would be you then I would have done this only.


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 15, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> I can't comment much on the latest Samsung models as I haven't auditioned any of them till yet.
> And about Sony's x-reality engine or Samsung's HyperReal, actually both has some pros and cons, if one is good in one aspect then the other is good in some other aspect.
> Sony NX650 is really a very good piece but I find it costly and as the cons which I have mentioned above doesn't bother as you said you will be connecting your laptop to it, so you can go ahead with it.
> Or the best would be let Samsung new range become widely available, and then compare it with the Sony ones and then decide, if I would be you then I would have done this only.



Hmm..Am really confused. I want to pick up the latest technology (Pref 2013 Model) but at a good price.
Till now, i have only seen the Sony NX650 in action and was totally impressed with it.

The samsung 40F5500 is dual core and the specs too are decent. Have not seen it in action though.

The samsung 40F6400 has some awsome specs and is decently priced. But have not yet seen it in any showroom. (Any idea if this too is dual core or not?)

Then comes the Sony W670 Series. The specs of which looks totally awsome. Just have to wait and see, when it launches in Gurgaon and if any of the 40 inch led models have 3+ HDMI ports.

So these are the choices i have narrowed it down to.. Not looking at panasonic or LG. The war is between Sony and Samsung


----------



## Minion (Apr 15, 2013)

^Both Samsung 40F6400 and SonyW670 are latest from Samsung and Sony stable. Sony NX650 is old model though Since Samsung 40F6400 is 400Hz i am guessing this have 100Hz panel means less motion blur while same can't be said about Sony W670 you should watch sports channel to have rough idea how both handle motion.
Sony W670 is having great processing engine aka X-Reality Pro.


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 16, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^Both Samsung 40F6400 and SonyW670 are latest from Samsung and Sony stable. Sony NX650 is old model though Since Samsung 40F6400 is 400Hz i am guessing this have 100Hz panel means less motion blur while same can't be said about Sony W670 you should watch sports channel to have rough idea how both handle motion.
> Sony W670 is having great processing engine aka X-Reality Pro.




Any idea when these are expected to launch?

Also the dual core or quad core processors in tv come into play only when using the apps in the tv right?
It does not affect normal performance in any way?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 16, 2013)

By month end or by May 1st week I hope you will see new Samsung sets in the showrooms, so I suggest you to wait and first have a look at the newer ones and then decide.


----------



## Minion (Apr 16, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Any idea when these are expected to launch?
> 
> Also the dual core or quad core processors in tv come into play only when using the apps in the tv right?
> It does not affect normal performance in any way?



Yes,It doesn't affect normal performance of tv nor when using apps.


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 16, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> By month end or by May 1st week I hope you will see new Samsung sets in the showrooms, so I suggest you to wait and first have a look at the newer ones and then decide.



Will surely wait as i need to make my purchase in june. Lets see what sony and samsung offer.
In case you guys get a chance to catch these new models in action, do keep me posted about your views on it.



Minion said:


> Yes,It doesn't affect normal performance of tv nor when using apps.



Then what is the use of dual core or quad core processors in a tv?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 21, 2013)

Dual core processor will be useful in using the apps I think


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 21, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Dual core processor will be useful in using the apps I think



I too thought the same. As long as i don't plan on using the apps extensively, it would make no diff if it is single,dual or quad core.


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2013)

multiple cores in tvs are nothing but gimmicks.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 22, 2013)

Minion said:


> multiple cores in tvs are nothing but gimmicks.



Totally agree on that.


----------



## amjath (Apr 22, 2013)

Also Samsung is selling Samsung smart evolution kit to upgrade the TV with latest TVs. That's another gimmick. AFAIK angry birds and other small games are released for TVs so even a single core processor phones run that. Samsung knows how to play with numbers for noobs (dual, quad, octa core )


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys need your suggestion.

In the 40 inch segment

Given a choice between Sony HX850 vs Samsung F7500

Which one would you suggest?


----------



## jasku (Apr 28, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Guys need your suggestion.
> 
> In the 40 inch segment
> 
> ...



Think you are highjacking someone else's thread, but the HX850 any in-terms of PQ


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 28, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Guys need your suggestion.
> 
> In the 40 inch segment
> 
> ...


Samsung F7500 is a new model and it is not in market yet so it would be difficult to comment on it.
Apart from that nothing beats HX850 in terms of PQ till date.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 28, 2013)

Between HX850 and F7500 choose HX850. 

Only F8000 is as good as HX850


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion guys. The thing is i am getting some really good deals. So if i stretch my budget a little bit, i can get theses TV's.

Now a big question. Do i go for the 40 inch TV or go for a 46 inch TV? Is it a big difference in experience? Am currently using a samsung 40 inch LCD.

If i go for a 40 inch TV, it will be the Sony HX850 as suggested by you guys.
In the 46 inch Segment, I have the following choices. Sony W700A vs Samsung F6800 vs Samsung F6400.

So what do you guys say.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 28, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion guys. The thing is i am getting some really good deals. So if i stretch my budget a little bit, i can get theses TV's.
> 
> Now a big question. Do i go for the 40 inch TV or go for a 46 inch TV? Is it a big difference in experience? Am currently using a samsung 40 inch LCD.
> 
> ...



If you go for 46" then go for HX850 not the above sets. 

HX850 will blow these out of the water. So if you are not getting 46 HX850 then stick to 40HX850.

How much are you getting HX850 for?


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 28, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> If you go for 46" then go for HX850 not the above sets.
> 
> HX850 will blow these out of the water. So if you are not getting 46 HX850 then stick to 40HX850.
> 
> How much are you getting HX850 for?



I am getting the 40 HX850 for about 75k.
Does the HX850 come with the flickering the 3D glasses? I hate those as they are quite irritating and can't be worn for long.

Also the 46 HX850 is out of my budget. The only 46 inch sitting in my budget are the models mentioned in my above post.

So it all comes down to the difference in experience in the 40 inch and 46 inch TV's. If it ain't too big, then can go for the 40HX850.
I will be picking up my TV in june. Is there new Sony TV's expected to launch by then in India in the 46 inch segment?


----------



## Minion (Apr 28, 2013)

40 inch will suffice while 46 incher will be too large.Sony is going to release their W series but HX series has better specification than W series.
You are getting HX850 for 75k I would say its a very good deal.
You could add Philips 42PFL7977/V7 to your list it uses passive 3D will set you back by 66-68k for 42 inch.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes the W800A will launch then. 47 inches Passive 3D. 

PQ wise it will be lil worse than HX850. So if Passive 3D is more important to you then you can wait for it or go for the Philips model Minion suggested above.


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 28, 2013)

So Active 3D is with flickering Glasses and Passive 3D is without the flickering glasses right? If this is right, then if i go for a 3D TV, it has to be a passive 3D TV.

PQ wise, 3D or non-3D viewing, The HX850 would be the best right?

Does Samsung have any passive 3D TV's?

When is Sony's passive 3D TV expected to launch in India?

How is Philips PQ when compared to Samsung and Sony?

In the 46 inch segment, Which is the best non-3D TV to get?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 29, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Now a big question. Do i go for the 40 inch TV or go for a 46 inch TV? Is it a big difference in experience? Am currently using a samsung 40 inch LCD.


Bigger is always better so 46" is obviously better than 40" if your budget allows.




> If i go for a 40 inch TV, it will be the Sony HX850 as suggested by you guys.


Yes.





> PQ wise, 3D or non-3D viewing, The HX850 would be the best right?


Yes



> Does Samsung have any passive 3D TV's?


No



> When is Sony's passive 3D TV expected to launch in India?


Will be there in a week or two.




> How is Philips PQ when compared to Samsung and Sony?


Not so good.



> In the 46 inch segment, Which is the best non-3D TV to get?


Sony EX650 is very good.Apart from that you can have a look at Samsung ES5600 and the recently launched F5500, these all are the non 3D models.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 29, 2013)

^

Agree with you on all your answers except the one about Philips. 

Philips does have very good PQ


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 29, 2013)

^^^^
Bro I didn't find it as good as Samsung and Sony, and also philips has sold its tv and unit to a japanese company so now I guess they are just clearing the stock


----------



## Minion (Apr 29, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> So Active 3D is with flickering Glasses and Passive 3D is without the flickering glasses right? If this is right, then if i go for a 3D TV, it has to be a passive 3D TV.
> 
> PQ wise, 3D or non-3D viewing, The HX850 would be the best right?
> 
> ...



1)SAM owns an HX850 you can PM him about his experience about HX850.

2)Nope

3)Philips have very good Picture Quality you can read some reviews about uk models of Philips tvs in techradar or expertreviews only difference between UK and Indian model is lack of ambilight and smart feature.

4)Though EX650 is currently best non 3D tv I would not recommend it its very old model and for 40 inch and more you should consider 3D seriously.



aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> Bro I didn't find it as good as Samsung and Sony, and also philips has sold its tv and unit to a japanese company so now I guess they are just clearing the stock



They haven't sold their video products to funaie only audio products They have plan to sell video products on 2017.


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys.

I checked out the Philips TV and they don't meet my requirement of 4 HDMI ports, so they are ruled out.

I am gettng inclined towards the 46" segment. So if go for a non 3D version, I think the Sony W700A would be my best bet.
If i go for a 46" 3D TV, It would have to be the new Passive 3D Tv's to be launched by Sony.
If i go for a 40" TV, it would be the Sony HX850.

Right choices?


----------



## Minion (Apr 30, 2013)

^Just because a TV set has more HDMI ports shouldn't decide whether or not you buy a set. It should be base on a trustable name, reliability, picture, motion tracking, and personal preference. There's a lot more but those are some basics.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 30, 2013)

^

He NEEDS more than 2 HDMI ports, so why should it not be a factor.


----------



## ssj4karan (Apr 30, 2013)

Exactly, My requirement is 4 HDMI ports in a TV.
If a TV cannot give me that, it makes no sense for me to buy it as it does not meet my requirement.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 2, 2013)

Ok Guys,

I have finally made up my mind and it is down to these 4 choices.
Pls let me know which would be the best overall package.

Sony 47"W800A (Passive 3D) vs Sony 46"W700A (Non 3D) vs Sony 40"HX850 (Active 3D) vs Samsung 46"F6400/6800 (Active 3D)

Am leaning towards the 47"W800A.

Cheers...


----------



## jasku (May 2, 2013)

Edited--


----------



## randomuser111 (May 2, 2013)

You can go with W800. But try to demo the other TVs before finalizing.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> You can go with W800. But try to demo the other TVs before finalizing.



Will definitely do. The specs look awsome for W800 and the pricing also is quite competitive.
How do you think it stands against the HX850?
Also does Passive 3D affect the PQ?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 2, 2013)

To some extent yes. Passive is much more comfortable on the eyes than Active 3D but Passive 3D doesn't deliver as sharp visuals as Active. But that's very minor to be honest.

Compared to  HX850, 2D PQ is inferior on W800 and 3D  is better.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> To some extent yes. Passive is much more comfortable on the eyes than Active 3D but Passive 3D doesn't deliver as sharp visuals as Active. But that's very minor to be honest.
> 
> Compared to  HX850, 2D PQ is inferior on W800 and 3D  is better.



Thats good to hear. As long as it is minor, should not be an issue for me.
You say 2D PQ is inferior, To what extent? Is it a game changer or something that is bearly noticable?
What could be the reason for the same? As both use the "Pro" Engine.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 2, 2013)

W800 uses IPS panels so it will have much less contrast and noticeably worse blacks.


----------



## shrey_naidu (May 2, 2013)

Sony has inbuilt apps, so you are limited to those apps..
Worst UI i have ever seen.
Bulky Remote is not quite friendly.
Active 3D 

*Samsung and Lg has better UI with tons of smart features..* 

I have recently seen new Samsung TV's and let me tell you they are very good in Specs, PQ and awesome new remote.
Only let down with Samsung TV's are Active 3D with flickering glasses...

Lg has new lineup to be released, few models are already in stores.. they look quite promising too.
I have seen LA 6200, priced at 66k it has a gr8 PQ.

LG is gr8 for IPS panel, Passive 3D (5 starts for 2D to 3D Depth control), Motion Control Remote, UI is good and other interesting features.

As all brands are launching their new TV Models, They will be in stores in less than a month.. So more you wait more options you get.
I personally suggest Samsung or LG.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> W800 uses IPS panels so it will have much less contrast and noticeably worse blacks.



Interesting, but is it a game breaker?


----------



## jasku (May 2, 2013)

Why are you not considering the HX750, you will get a good discount on it too.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Interesting, but is it a game breaker?



Not unless you are a Picture Quality fanatic. Most people wouldn't find much difference. 

I mean, people are happy with LG picture quality as well, W800 has better PQ than LG sets.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 3, 2013)

shrey_naidu said:


> Sony has inbuilt apps, so you are limited to those apps..
> Worst UI i have ever seen.
> Bulky Remote is not quite friendly.
> Active 3D
> ...



Well i am not a big fan of LG Products. 
I prefer either Samsung or Sony.
Many are of the view that Sony has better PQ.
Plus i am not a big fan of the flickering glasses. Samsung only has Active 3D option.
Hence leaning towards the passive 3D or non 3D models of Sony.



jasku said:


> Why are you not considering the HX750, you will get a good discount on it too.



Well i read that HX750 was a disappointment. Hence not considering it.
Plus when i could go for HX850, Why would i look at the HX750?



randomuser111 said:


> Not unless you are a Picture Quality fanatic. Most people wouldn't find much difference.
> 
> I mean, people are happy with LG picture quality as well, W800 has better PQ than LG sets.



Well i fall under the most people category  So should not make much difference to me.
Most probably will go for the W800A as that is suiting all my needs of Big in size, Great PQ, Great price Range, Passive 3D and 4 HDMI Ports. Plus it is a "Sony" 

Also coming to the 2D Picture quality, are the W700A and W800A same?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

^

W700 uses VA panel so it will have slightly better PQ than W800


----------



## ssj4karan (May 3, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> W700 uses VA panel so it will have slightly better PQ than W800



Cool. Thanks for the info.
What about the LED Lighting and stuff? Do both models use the same system?
Will the W700 with its 200 Motion flow rate suffice for fast paced action and gaming or is 400 motion flow rate required for this?


----------



## Minion (May 3, 2013)

^if you are going for 3D 400Hz is a must I have read it some where i can't remember.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

W700 will be better than W800 for gaming thanks to VA  panel.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 3, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^if you are going for 3D 400Hz is a must I have read it some where i can't remember.



I think most of the 3D Tv's use 400 Hz.



randomuser111 said:


> W700 will be better than W800 for gaming thanks to VA  panel.



Interesting, could you also throw some light on the Led lighting system used by these Tv's? Does this affect performance in any way?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 4, 2013)

Both W700 and W800 use EDGE LED backlight. W800 has dynamic frame dimming in addition to improve contrast when the entire screen has to show black. 

But still, W700 will have better blacks as VA panel has higher native contrast than IPS


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> I think most of the 3D Tv's use 400 Hz.



No,there are lots of 3D models with less than 400Hz.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I have currently decided to go for the Sony 46" W700A.

3D will go for it at a later stage when the technology is more developed. Think will go for it with an Oled screen 

Will be going tomorrow to audition the sets. Lets see if something changes my mind. Till such time it is the W700A.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 4, 2013)

Minion said:


> No,there are lots of 3D models with less than 400Hz.



That's a misconception. 400hz as you know is only the motion tech figure which virtually means nothing. For 3D you need a native 120hz panel. That's the ONLY requirement 

Most Lg Passive 3D (except higher models) use 60hz panels. Like LG LM6400,6410,6690 etc have 60hz panel with 400CMI. So even though they have 400hz motion processing, the panels are 60hz (what actually matters).


----------



## ssj4karan (May 4, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That's a misconception. 400hz as you know is only the motion tech figure which virtually means nothing. For 3D you need a native 120hz panel. That's the ONLY requirement
> 
> Most Lg Passive 3D (except higher models) use 60hz panels. Like LG LM6400,6410,6690 etc have 60hz panel with 400CMI. So even though they have 400hz motion processing, the panels are 60hz (what actually matters).



This has raised my curiosity.

How many Hz panel do the w700, W800 and HX850 use?
These models claim 200Hz,400Hz and 800 Hz clear motion rate respectively.


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That's a misconception. 400hz as you know is only the motion tech figure which virtually means nothing. For 3D you need a native 120hz panel. That's the ONLY requirement
> 
> Most Lg Passive 3D (except higher models) use 60hz panels. Like LG LM6400,6410,6690 etc have 60hz panel with 400CMI. So even though they have 400hz motion processing, the panels are 60hz (what actually matters).



I found something interesting
Does a 3D HDTV Need a Faster Refresh Rate? | PCWorld


----------



## tejaslok (May 5, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> I am getting the 40 HX850 for about 75k.
> Does the HX850 come with the flickering the 3D glasses? I hate those as they are quite irritating and can't be worn for long.
> 
> Also the 46 HX850 is out of my budget. The only 46 inch sitting in my budget are the models mentioned in my above post.
> ...



can you tell me, where u got that Quote for sony hx850, im looking to buy one since im not satisifed with w800a from sony and w900a isnt in my budget ?


----------



## ssj4karan (May 5, 2013)

tejaslok said:


> can you tell me, where u got that Quote for sony hx850, im looking to buy one since im not satisifed with w800a from sony and w900a isnt in my budget ?



Well that is a special quote that i am getting in gurgaon. Its not from any authorised dealer or showroom.

Guys, today i auditioned all the TV's and have without any doubt decided to go for 46" W700A.

40"HX850 - The design is very good. Amazing picture quality. The 3D content looked very good. Even the non 3D content converted to 3D looked good. I was pleasantly surprised by the Active 3D glasses. There was absolutely no shutter effect in the glasses. Overall very good.

47"W800A - Amazing Design. Picture quality is Amazing. The passive 3D is very good for 3D content. On par with the active 3D. However the 2D content converted to 3D does not look good and the picture ain't clear. Picture gets distorted. So would not recommend using this feature. Overall good.

46"W700A - The star of the show. Amazing Design. The best picture Quality i have seen. Better PQ than the W800A. Overall the best 2D TV one can buy currently.

46"F6400 - Bad Design. Looks bulky and no where as classy as the sony models. PQ is very good though. The native 3D content looks amazing. The converted 2D to 3D content not so good. Would not recommend using it. The active 3D glasses were a disappointment as the active shutter was very noticeable in the glasses. Samsung needs to learn from sony how to make good active 3D glasses.

Thats it folks on my take of these models. If you have any questions, pls ask away.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 6, 2013)

^

Good call.

So you liked W700 PQ more than HX850 as well?


----------



## ssj4karan (May 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Good call.
> 
> So you liked W700 PQ more than HX850 as well?



To be honest, I could not find much difference in the 2D PQ of both these sets. However yes, i feel the PQ of the W700 is slightly better than the HX850


----------



## randomuser111 (May 6, 2013)

^

Interesting .

I will have to demo these new sets myself soon.

Also did W800 have noticeably worse blacks than W700/Hx850 ?


----------



## ssj4karan (May 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Interesting .
> 
> ...



On its own the PQ of W800 looks amazing, but when you compare it side by side with the W700/HX850, the difference is clearly evident 
Also do post your views, when you demo these new sets yourself.


----------



## warrior047 (May 12, 2013)

Mate, Did you have a look at KDL-42W650A

Its for 66k...most of the specs seem to be same with W700A except the 4" size and some ports
Can you share your opinion on that....


----------



## randomuser111 (May 12, 2013)

^

W650A is not good. So look at Samsung F5500 or above model.

I'm Sony fanboy but can't push inferior product. W650A has poor contrast and poor performance with SD content.

W800 is also not good. 

The only Sony Bravia TVs that are worth buying this year are W600/W700 and W900. The W650/670 and W800 with IPS panels are just like LG tvs


----------



## ssj4karan (May 12, 2013)

warrior047 said:


> Mate, Did you have a look at KDL-42W650A
> 
> Its for 66k...most of the specs seem to be same with W700A except the 4" size and some ports
> Can you share your opinion on that....



I did and want to tell you that there is really no comparison between the 2. The W700A is miles ahead.
I would suggest having a look at samsung F5500 and make your choice.



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> W650A is not good. So look at Samsung F5500 or above model.
> 
> ...



So buddy, did you have a chance to audition the sets?
You are being too critical on the W800A. 
Its not a bad set by any means and does not deserve to be in the same league as the W650/670.
The W800A is worth picking up but if one can go for the W700/HX850, then should definitely pick up the latter.
Also where does it say if it is an IPS panel or VA panel?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 13, 2013)

W800 has same contrast as W650/670 and other LG sets - below 1000:1. That's unacceptable for a TV at that price point. I have been critical of LG sets due to poor contrast and same applies to W800/650/670 with IPS panels

Also have heard lot of complaints about these sets PQ from owners.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> W800 has same contrast as W650/670 and other LG sets - below 1000:1. That's unacceptable for a TV at that price point. I have been critical of LG sets due to poor contrast and same applies to W800/650/670 with IPS panels
> 
> Also have heard lot of complaints about these sets PQ from owners.



Interesting point. But the PQ of the W800 does not look as bad as 650/670 when compared to the W700/HX850.
Neways, where can i find out if a TV uses an IPS pannel or VA Pannel?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 13, 2013)

Just read all the TV forums  like avsforum and avforums


----------



## ssj4karan (May 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Just read all the TV forums  like avsforum and avforums



Oh, ok 
I was searching for this info on the Manufacturer's site but could not find any.
Thanks.


----------



## warlord131 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot for this thread!! 
I was getting confused choosing Sony bravia vs Samsung F series vs LG lm series. I have finally made my mind to buy a Sony TV. But I still can't decide upon a model.

My viewing distance is around 8 feet.
My requirements are playing PS3 games and watching movies (both SD and HD).
Since I'm buying such an expensive TV, I wan't to go for 3D model. 
Earlier I had decided upon *42W800A*, but reading other comments I'm thinking about *40HX850*. Will the 2D to 3D conversion look good enough to play FPS games on these models?

Also, randomuser had pointed out that W800 model has IPS panel and is not good. But I have seen LG tvs with IPS panel alongside Samsung LED tvs. The IPS panel looked very good in terms of PQ and viewing angles over normal LED panel.
I'm yet to audition the Sony tvs.
Is the IPS panel in W800 model really worse than that of the HX850 model??

HX850 model is old and does not support NTFS file system and video formats like MKV, whereas the newer W800 model supports all of them and has lots of new features like Bravia Sync, one touch mirroring, etc.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 26, 2013)

HX850 > W800. 

And while I respect your opinion, LG TVs do not stand up to Samsung/Sony sets in terms of Picture Quality and even all reviews agree to that. 

But Sony has done an okay job with IPS panel and W800 has the best PQ among IPS panel TVs. 

If you will use your TV only under bright lighting all the time then you  can go for W800 as then the contrast weakness won't be visible. But if you will use your TV to watch movies in dark or low light, HX850 is a must.

Simply on PQ terms, HX850 is much superior to W800


----------



## ssj4karan (May 26, 2013)

warlord131 said:


> Thanks a lot for this thread!!
> I was getting confused choosing Sony bravia vs Samsung F series vs LG lm series. I have finally made my mind to buy a Sony TV. But I still can't decide upon a model.
> 
> My viewing distance is around 8 feet.
> ...



Firstly for your viewing distance 40 or 42" is the right choice.
What i would like to ask you is as to how much 3D content do you plan on watching? Does it justify you paying the premium?
2D PQ wise, only the W700A can stand up to the HX850. But the W700 is only 46".
If you plan on converting 2D content to 3D and watching it, then you are going to be disappointed with the W800A. However the HX850 manages this very well.
I would like to bring in the samsung F5500(non 3D Tv) into the picture here. The PQ is very good. I would go to the lenght of saying, the best pq in the 40" non 3D tv segment.
So your choices are quite clear here. If you go for a 3D tv then it should be the sony hx850. Non 3D should be the samsung F5500.


----------



## shrey_naidu (May 27, 2013)

I Agree HX850 may have a better PQ but W800 is good too.. difference is negligible.
My vote goes to W800 coz it uses Passive 3D, Latest features and better UI.

Well if you are thinking about IPS panel? that's not bad.. actually its catching up with all manufactures.
Did you ever imagine that SONY would step into Passive 3D and IPS panels?


----------



## warlord131 (May 27, 2013)

randomuser111 , ssj4karan,
I went to the showroom yesterday, but the HX series were all out of stock.
W800A was available along side LG tvs. I couldn't tell much difference in PQ as I'm just moving from an old onida CRT TV. My eyes are not used to such finer things.
The 2D to 3D conversion on W800 wasn't good at all. It looked like a normal TV only, but the conversion on LG LM series just blew me away!! The depth in the 3D was so much better and there wasn't any noticeable loss of brightness/PQ.

My main requirement is playing PS3 games and sometimes movies. I don't watch cable TV anymore.
I'm thinking that LG would give a better experience with the 2D-3D conversion of PS3 games. And I'll be buying 3D games in the future.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 27, 2013)

For gaming it's better to get W800 as it has very low input lag, whereas LG Tvs have high input lag which is bad for gaming.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 28, 2013)

warlord131 said:


> randomuser111 , ssj4karan,
> I went to the showroom yesterday, but the HX series were all out of stock.
> W800A was available along side LG tvs. I couldn't tell much difference in PQ as I'm just moving from an old onida CRT TV. My eyes are not used to such finer things.
> The 2D to 3D conversion on W800 wasn't good at all. It looked like a normal TV only, but the conversion on LG LM series just blew me away!! The depth in the 3D was so much better and there wasn't any noticeable loss of brightness/PQ.
> ...



Buddy, looks like you really need a 3D tv. So my suggestion to you is close your eyes and buy the hx850. Don't look at passive 3D and stuff. The technology used by sony for the active 3D in the Hx850 is something special. I have not seen such fine active 3D from any other company. It blows the likes of samsung out of the water. 

Also don't bring LG or the W800 into the same picture as the hx850. There is just no comparison.

Just go look around a few more shops and you are bound to find the Hx850.
The 40" version would cost you close to 90K. So if you can afford it, which from your converse, looks like it, pick it up.
Nuff said


----------



## shrey_naidu (May 28, 2013)

Dude.. If you are aiming 3D TV for gaming, just blindly ignore it COZ when u continuously play games you will start having headache's. Yes active may be good for occasional 3D watchers not good for gamers.

FOR GAMERS PASSIVE 3D IS THE RIGHT CHOICE.

WHY DO YOU EVEN CONSIDER BUYING LAST YEAR TV MODELS?
They may be good but latest is always best. This year TV lineup has some cool features like NFC etc..


----------



## ssj4karan (May 28, 2013)

shrey_naidu said:


> Dude.. If you are aiming 3D TV for gaming, just blindly ignore it COZ when u continuously play games you will start having headache's. Yes active may be good for occasional 3D watchers not good for gamers.
> 
> FOR GAMERS PASSIVE 3D IS THE RIGHT CHOICE.
> 
> ...



Mate,Have you even tested the 3D of the HX850?
The reason people suggest passive over active is due to the flicker in the active 3D Glasses.
The active 3D Glasses with HX850 have no flicker at all. This is what is most amazing about it.
Next, The 2D to 3D Conversion is also great.
Next, The beautiful Monolithic design and amazing features.
Lastly, No comparison when it comes to PQ.

So the choice is quite clear.


----------



## shrey_naidu (May 28, 2013)

Buddy my cousin has it.. so i know what im talking about.
I know its 3D is flicker free but ACTIVE 3D system itself is shutter based. So whether you see flicker or not, still impact will almost be same.
Next 2-3 years from now ACTIVE 3D will be forgotten.. then think about re-sell value.

I know it has great design and amazing features but 2013 lineup has more features added to it.
So 2013 models are not good?


----------



## ssj4karan (May 28, 2013)

shrey_naidu said:


> Buddy my cousin has it.. so i know what im talking about.
> I know its 3D is flicker free but ACTIVE 3D system itself is shutter based. So whether you see flicker or not, still impact will almost be same.
> Next 2-3 years from now ACTIVE 3D will be forgotten.. then think about re-sell value.
> 
> ...



IMO, The only model worth getting in the 2013 line up from sony is the W700A.
Also talking about the future, Its going to be OLED Tv's.
So passive 3D or active 3D, resale value will not matter.
Also overall none of the 2013 models launched in India, can match up to the advanced features used in the HX850.
The additional benefits of tiny features in the 2013 models over the HX850 can easily be overcome by connecting a pc or laptop to the tv.
That is how i use it. Have never connected a usb or HDD directly to the tv for my entertainment needs.


----------



## shrey_naidu (May 29, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> IMO, The only model worth getting in the 2013 line up from sony is the W700A.
> Also talking about the future, Its going to be OLED Tv's.
> So passive 3D or active 3D, resale value will not matter.
> Also overall none of the 2013 models launched in India, can match up to the advanced features used in the HX850.
> ...



OK Dude.. so from now on i will defiantly suggest HX850 to everyone .. 
Seems you like that model more than manufactures may be that's why they discontinued and introduced new models. Just Kidding  

Yes, I agree with you its a good model but others have their pros and cons too..
About 2013 LINEUP I guess we will have to wait for a while for them to leave a mark.

OLED TV's ? selling LED TV'S after 5 years with ACTIVE 3D?
Do you think after 5years you can still buy ACTIVE 3D glasses? Well PASSIVE defiantly YES.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 29, 2013)

^

I think you are being over enthusiastic about Passive 3D as well. Active 3D isn't going anywhere. Active 3D delivers a superior 3D picture to Passive 3D and unless that changes, Active will continue to exist. 

Even today, the majority of 3D Tvs and monitors use Active 3D.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 29, 2013)

shrey_naidu said:


> OK Dude.. so from now on i will defiantly suggest HX850 to everyone ..
> Seems you like that model more than manufactures may be that's why they discontinued and introduced new models. Just Kidding
> 
> Yes, I agree with you its a good model but others have their pros and cons too..
> ...



I don't think you quite understood.
When i talk about the future, i am talking about the technology that will dominate the TV space.
Passive 3D may very well dominate, but it would be with the "OLED" technology.
Active 3D or Passive 3D with LED Technology will not matter 5 years down the line.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 29, 2013)

Also Shrey, NFC and other features like voice controls are just gimmicks. You may use them for a week or two at max, and then the novelty dies off. But the main reason you buy a TV is to WATCH it and Picture Quality is the most important thing, not some silly features.

In terms of PQ no LG TV comes even close to the HX850. From Samsung stable only F8000 can match HX850 and from Sony 2013 line up only W950 beats it. All the other 2013 TVs irrespective of brand are much behind HX850 in terms of PQ


----------



## ssj4karan (May 29, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Also Shrey, NFC and other features like voice controls are just gimmicks. You may use them for a week or two at max, and then the novelty dies off. But the main reason you buy a TV is to WATCH it and Picture Quality is the most important thing, not some silly features.
> 
> In terms of PQ no LG TV comes even close to the HX850. From Samsung stable only F8000 can match HX850 and from Sony 2013 line up only W950 beats it. All the other 2013 TVs irrespective of brand are much behind HX850 in terms of PQ



Um..Don't forget the W700A  It matches the PQ of HX850...
Also which model is the sucessor for the HX850? The W900 or W950?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 29, 2013)

^

Hmm sadly after a few more demos and also opinions of a few others, W700 isn't as good as HX850. Definitely comparable against Samsung F6xxx models though. Mainly because it gets no local dimming like the HX850/W9xx and also a slightly inferior panel.



W900 and W950 both are HX850 successor. W950 adds 2 tweeters + 2 woofers, plus comes with NFC Remote and 4 Active 3D glasses in the box along with OptiContrast panel.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 29, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Hmm sadly after a few more demos and also opinions of a few others, W700 isn't as good as HX850. Definitely comparable against Samsung F6xxx models though. Mainly because it gets no local dimming like the HX850/W9xx and also a slightly inferior panel.
> 
> ...



Hmm, Interesting.. Well i have not auditioned the W9 series, so can't comment on it but i for sure know that W700A matches the PQ of the HX850 cause that i have auditioned.

Also if i am not wrong, the panel used in the W900 and W700A is the same. Only the W950 has an opticontrast panel.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 29, 2013)

^

No no. W900 uses a much higher panel than W700. 

I suggest you demo Samsung F6xxx and F7xxx models again


----------



## ssj4karan (May 29, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> No no. W900 uses a much higher panel than W700.
> 
> I suggest you demo Samsung F6xxx and F7xxx models again



Well i do plan on doing that as i am picking up my TV by june end this year.
The only issue with F6 and F7 series is that, they are 3D Tv's.
Due to this i won't be able to pick up the 46" version (premium for 3D) as it will cross my budget and will be restricted to the 40" version. And if that is the case, would as well go for the HX850. Why would i think of samsung?
Plus i did not like the active 3D technology used by samsung for its sets. Plus the 2D to 3D conversion is also bad.

What i want to know, how are the panasonic sets in terms of PQ compared to sony and samsung in my budget of 85k?
Have not had a chance to audition or compare panasonic sets. Should i even consider them with sony and samsung in the picture?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 30, 2013)

Panasonic uses IPS panels and is the same as LG when it comes to Picture Quality.

Panasonic plasmas on the other hand, are another story altogether  All plasmas from Pana are at least as good as HX850/better


----------



## ssj4karan (May 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Panasonic uses IPS panels and is the same as LG when it comes to Picture Quality.
> 
> Panasonic plasmas on the other hand, are another story altogether  All plasmas from Pana are at least as good as HX850/better



Thats good to hear. Since plasma is a no no for me. Sony w700a is the clear choice.
Is there any news on a 40" version of the W950A launch in India?
Also have you read any reviews or posts in particular about the W700a?
I could not find anything. Would be great if you could share the links with me.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 30, 2013)

Yes 40 inch W900 will be launched this month. Same price as 40HX850 - 93900 MRP


----------



## ssj4karan (May 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes 40 inch W900 will be launched this month. Same price as 40HX850 - 93900 MRP



I am talking about the W950a and not the W900a.
If i am not mistaken, the W950a is superior to the W900a.
Also the W900a has been receiving mixed reviews, inline with the W800a.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 30, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> I am talking about the W950a and not the W900a.
> If i am not mistaken, the W950a is superior to the W900a.
> Also the W900a has been receiving mixed reviews, inline with the W800a.



Sony manufactures W950A only in 46" and 55" sizes. 

Only W900A is available in 40 inch size.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony manufactures W950A only in 46" and 55" sizes.
> 
> Only W900A is available in 40 inch size.



Then it looks like the W700A is gonna be it. Back to where i started 
Any reviews of the W700A available?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 30, 2013)

None yet.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> None yet.



Hmm..Do post em if you find some. 
Will do the same.

Any reliable reviews available for W900a and the W950A?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 30, 2013)

Read the ones by HDTVTest UK, TrustedReviews. There is/wont be any W950 review as its only sold in few Asian markets. It's not sold in USA/UK


----------



## ssj4karan (May 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Read the ones by HDTVTest UK, TrustedReviews. There is/wont be any W950 review as its only sold in few Asian markets. It's not sold in USA/UK



So a TV with opticontrast panel and better sound system does not make it to the US/UK? Thats very suprising.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 30, 2013)

There isn't much of a difference really. Just cosmetic differences and better sound quality.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> There isn't much of a difference really. Just cosmetic differences and better sound quality.



The opticontrast panels are similar to the ones used in the monolothic designs?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 30, 2013)

OptiContrast has nothing to do with monolithic design but yes HX850 and hx950 had OptiContrast Panels. 

W950A features OptiContrast Panel and a monolithic like single glass front.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> OptiContrast has nothing to do with monolithic design but yes HX850 and hx950 had OptiContrast Panels.
> 
> W950A features OptiContrast Panel and a monolithic like single glass front.



From what i auditioned the Opticontrast panel did make a difference when compared to a TV without one.
Thats the reason i was surprised when the W700A was able to stand next to the HX850.
Wish they had opted for a 40"W950 rather than a 40"W900.


----------



## ambals.p (Jun 1, 2013)

purchased w7ooa sony....


----------



## ssj4karan (Jun 2, 2013)

ambals.p said:


> purchased w7ooa sony....



Great choice brother. Do post your views. How much did it cost you?



randomuser111 said:


> OptiContrast has nothing to do with monolithic design but yes HX850 and hx950 had OptiContrast Panels.
> 
> W950A features OptiContrast Panel and a monolithic like single glass front.



When is the W950 expected to hit indian shelves? I may go for the 46"  if i feel it is much better in terms of pq compared to the W700a.
Also how do the samsung F series 5 compare to the sony W650/670?

And how do the W700A and W950A compare to the Samsung F7000 and Samsung F8000 PQ wise and as an overall package?


----------



## warlord131 (Jun 4, 2013)

I purchased the 42inch W800A. The ps3 games look amazing on it and the 2D to 3D conversion also works better than expected!


----------



## ssj4karan (Jun 9, 2013)

Having reviewed the W700 and W800 again, as an overall package, i would say the W800A is better.
I noticed lot of lag in the W700, while it was smooth on the W800.

Did not get a chance to review the W950 as it has not yet hit the shelves.


----------



## ravik (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi All, 

Planning to buy Sony 42W800A, should i go for in ? Please post / suggest with your valuable feedback.
Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
RAVI


----------



## ssj4karan (Sep 5, 2013)

ravik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Planning to buy Sony 42W800A, should i go for in ? Please post / suggest with your valuable feedback.
> Thanks in advance.
> ...



First post your requirements.


----------

